# Florida 2007 Season Race #4 Kielbasa's Hurricane Raceway 6/09/07 Riverview, FL



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

HOSTED BY
KIELBASA'S HURRICANE RACEWAY

WHEN:
SATURDAY JUNE 9TH 2007

WHERE:
11014 SAILBROOKE DRIVE
RIVERVIEW, FL 33569
813-376-1147

TRACK:
4 LANE CUSTOM ROUTED WIZZTRACK FOR SS & MOD.

CLASSES: 
AMATEUR SUPER STOCK*
PRO-AM SUPER STOCK
EXPERT SUPER STOCK
AMATEUR MODIFIED*
EXPERT MODIFIED
RESTRICTED OPEN**

RACE FORMAT: 
3-MINUTE ROUND-ROBIN MAIN. 

SCHEDULE:

SATURDAY
Open Practice 9:00 - 10:35
Registration Open 9:30 - 10:30
Am SS Practice Only 10:35 - 10:50
Am SS Race Begins 11:00
Expert SS Race Begins 12:10
Pro-Am SS Race Begins 1:00 
Expert Mod Race Begins 2:30
Amateur Mod Race Begins 4:00
Awards & Trophies 5:00


ENTRY FEE: 
$5 PER CLASS FOR CLUB MEMBERS
$8 PER CLASS FOR NON-MEMBERS

THIS IS THE FOURTH EVENT IN A POINT SERIES. A PORTION OF ALL ENTRY FEES WILL BE PLACE IN A POOL WITH AWARDS GOING BACK OUT AT THE END OF THE SEASON. MORE INFORMATION WILL BE ANNOUNCED AT THE RACEWAY!

*IF YOU RACE AMATEUR CLASS, YOU CANNOT RACE THE EXPERT CLASSES.
**IF TIME PERMITS & ENOUGH INTEREST.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

So Eddy is this a santioned UFHORA event,if so what are you calling a legal car these days,seems like you Florida boys won't allow anything other then Wizzard products,and your rules change at the drop of a hat.
So post your rules Eddy,and we'll write them down for you so you don't forget what they are.
Hey BTW,i still don't think highly of you,so you might want to avoid places where you can be confronted,ya might want to stay on Lincolns board,your kinda safe there hiding behind Bobby's skirt.
Eddy if you get any nads e-mail me and we'll talk about your comments on Bobby's board,you know where i'm at.
Rick


----------

